# Wet Wednesdays, Channel Islands Marina



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all. I am coming up on my first year of ownership of my Cat 30, and would love to take part in some of the Wednesday regattas in my area. Any tips on where to get information and crew? BTW, I am getting to sail about twice a week lately, so I am gaining much-needed experience.

Thanks for any tips and info.

Bill


----------

